# Wirb mich!



## Lassart (4. November 2015)

Moin moin liebe Spieler und Werber,

 

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem netten Mitspieler/einer netten Mitspielerin, die mich werben und mit mir leveln will.

 

Weil ich damit leider viel zu oft schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht habe, habe ich aber auch Bedingungen, die unbedingt klar sein sollten, aber dazu später mehr.

 

_Zu mir:_

Ich bin 24, vollzeit berufstätig und spiele WoW eigentlich (!) seit 2007 schon. Da mein Mainaccount aber zZt auf Eis liegt und auch mindestens mal bis Legion auch auf Eis liegen bleibt, suche ich nun über das Forum hier jemanden der mich wirbt.

 

_Wie solls ablaufen?_

Ich bin ein Feierabendzocker und je nach Arbeitszeit abends ab halb 6, bzw. ab halb 8 erst am PC, dafür dann aber auch gerne längerfristig (+/- 0:00 Uhr), wenns gut läuft. Spielerfahrung bringst du als Werber logischerweise mit und wenn du mir Reittiere und Taschen finanzierst bin ich schon glücklich. Jetzt kommen wir aber zum eigentlichen Haken.

Ich würde mir wünschen, dass du mir den Starter-Key stellst, in welcher Form ob Blizz oder Keyshop ist mir eigentlich wurscht. Wenn wir lange genug miteinander zocken besorg ich mir auch gerne noch die später benötigten Addons selbst.

Mir ist lediglich wichtig jemanden zu haben, der mit mir bis 90(?) spielt und auch konsequent dran bleibt und nicht das ganze nach einer Woche liegen lässt, weil er keine Lust mehr hat und außerdem bekommst du ja auch ein Goodie fürs werben und auch einen gratis Monat, sobald ich meine Gamecard aktiviert habe (stimmt das noch so?) und Level bekommst du ja auch von mir geschenkt 

 

Fraktionswahl ist mir grundsätzlich egal, genauso wie Rasse und Klasse/Specc, da wird man sich sicher einig. Auf TS3 lege ich keinen Wert, eigentlich hör ich lieber Musik beim daddeln aber auch das lässt sich bei Bedarf einrichten.

 

Über eine Gilde würde ich mich sehr freuen, auch natürlich gerne für "später".

 

Das wars soweit von mir, hauta rein

 

 

-Chris


----------



## Lassart (5. November 2015)

Nachtrag:

 

Skype: das_nudelholz

 

Bitte.


----------



## LichRitter (12. November 2015)

um dich zu werben brauche ich deine email adresse um dir den link zu senden


----------



## Lassart (13. November 2015)

Kannste ham, PN oder Skype?


----------



## m0x (1. Dezember 2015)

Ist dein Angebot jetzt schon weggeschnappt worden? ^^


----------



## tihammer (16. Juni 2016)

Sucht im Moment jemand, jemanden als Werber?

Ich suche nämlich einen zu werbenden.


----------



## tihammer (16. Juni 2016)

Wenn noch jemand einen werber sucht, ich würde mich anbieten


----------

